# BMW Tri-Turbo Diesel Animation Video



## chip4 (May 20, 2003)

Ck Out the BMW tri-turbo diesel animation:


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm going to the NY Auto show next month...I wonder if BMW will display the M550d.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

listerone said:


> I'm going to the NY Auto show next month...I wonder if BMW will display the M550d.


I doubt it will be there BUT if it is PLEASE take lots of pics and post them.

Thanks!


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

listerone said:


> I'm going to the NY Auto show next month...I wonder if BMW will display the M550d.


Pretty sure they're not. First it will not be sold in the US so why bother. Second was at the VDC tour over this past weekend in Jersey City NJ (with the BMWCCA club) and they had most the cars that will be at the auto show on display. The 550d was not there.


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

KeithS said:


> . First it will not be sold in the US


 that sucks so ****ing bad its not even funny.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

KeithS said:


> Pretty sure they're not. First it will not be sold in the US so why bother.


You guys are probably right but it must be noted that Mercedes displayed their new E 300 diesel hybrid (55mpg...550ft lbs of combined torque) at the Detroit Auto Show although it was made clear that it was a "Europe only" vehicle.If,by chance,the M550d *is* shown at Javitz I'll be sure to take lots of pix and post them here.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

listerone said:


> You guys are probably right but it must be noted that Mercedes displayed their new E 300 diesel hybrid (55mpg...550ft lbs of combined torque) at the Detroit Auto Show although it was made clear that it was a "Europe only" vehicle.If,by chance,the M550d *is* shown at Javitz I'll be sure to take lots of pix and post them here.


I thought Mercedes displayed the new E400 gas hybrid there, but guess they did both? I wish the E300 would come here.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> I thought Mercedes displayed the new E400 gas hybrid there, but guess they did both? I wish the E300 would come here.


Yup,they displayed both.I was there.Lots of interest judging from the number of people at the Mercedes exhibit.Agree 1000% regarding the E 300.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Interesting #1 and #3 are variable vane whereas #2 is not.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

It looked almost like the small feeds into the second but the third is not fed by its two little brothers? If that is the case I could see why no need to complicate the second turbo with variable vanes.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

As I understand it:
First small turbo comes on initially and has variable vanes to reduce lag.
Large turbo comes on line next.
Second small turbo with VNT comes on last. My guess is that it has VNT to control max boost.


----------



## wanderlust (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks like a natural evolutionary extension of the N57D30T which itself looked like the M57 layout with two turbos. By the animation they just took the same system and tacked on another small high pressure turbo that can pick up extra exhaust that would have been chucked out the waste gate at the 4000+ rpm range. I would be interested if the compressor is the same used in the first small turbo or if they have a slightly different one on the third turbo to keep up with the big one. The first small turbo should be mostly offline by then and the bigger one would have taken over.


----------



## wanderlust (Feb 19, 2012)

Snipe656 said:


> It looked almost like the small feeds into the second but the third is not fed by its two little brothers? If that is the case I could see why no need to complicate the second turbo with variable vanes.


On the intake side of the current engine the big one feeds into the little one but there is also a compressor bypass so the little one isnt forced once the big one spools up. On the hot side the little feeds the big one but then gets a turbine control valve bypass. This looks the same but not sure how the second little one is fed from the video.


----------



## dieselboy (Jan 23, 2012)

I have been following the buzz on the M550d. It looks amazing but the specs are pretty close to my 335d with the JBD and my car is lighter. I would still love the back legroom which I really miss when I get adults (and kids) in the back seat. Never thought I'd see the M brand on a diesel getting 37 MPG highway. I need one! Do you think it can be imported and licensed? It is much cleaner that the Old Fords I see in Miami on a daily basis. I can only hope BMW North America helps us out. I will call my Congressman to see what I can do.


----------



## wanderlust (Feb 19, 2012)

> I have been following the buzz on the M550d. It looks amazing but the specs are pretty close to my 335d with the JBD and my car is lighter. I would still love the back legroom which I really miss when I get adults (and kids) in the back seat. Never thought I'd see the M brand on a diesel getting 37 MPG highway. I need one! Do you think it can be imported and licensed? It is much cleaner that the Old Fords I see in Miami on a daily basis. I can only hope BMW North America helps us out. I will call my Congressman to see what I can do.


Grey market vehicles are all but non existent unless done and certified in mass, and unless you have foreign dignitary powers or dont intend to drive it on the road its pretty hard to import. Your best hope is if they decide to sell it in canada and the manufacturer agrees to wright a letter stating the emissions testing in ca is similar to where you live. It used to be this was an option, no longer.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

dieselboy said:


> I have been following the buzz on the M550d. It looks amazing but the specs are pretty close to my 335d with the JBD and my car is lighter. I would still love the back legroom which I really miss when I get adults (and kids) in the back seat. Never thought I'd see the M brand on a diesel getting 37 MPG highway. I need one! Do you think it can be imported and licensed? It is much cleaner that the Old Fords I see in Miami on a daily basis. I can only hope BMW North America helps us out. I will call my Congressman to see what I can do.


How much are you willing to pay for one? I have seen people on here claim this car would be extremely expensive in the US based upon what it is going to sell for elsewhere.


----------

